# smartbet247



## smartbet247com (Jan 24, 2022)

*US Catanzaro – Palermo
Italy seria C 20:00h (24,01,2022)*
Last 3 match 2H2:
Catanzaro 1-0 Palermo
Palermo 0-0 Catanzaro
Palermo 1-2 Catanzaro
Last 3 match for Catanzaro:
Catanzaro 0-1 Padova
Virtus Francavilla 2-1 Catanzaro
Catanzaro 1-1 Vibonese
Last 3 match for Palermo:
Latina 1-0 Palermo
Palermo 0-0 Bari
Catania 2-0 Palermo

Both teams are fighting for the top spots, but the last matches they lost a lot of their form, the home team is missing 2 important players one of the main defenders, and this could be a problem against a strong Palermo team offensively. For the visitors the starting goalkeeper will not be able to take part,but the reserve had a great game in the last match and performed solidly.  I expect the guests to come out with their best and manage to get something this time from their uncomfortable opponent the last 2 years , and they have no win against them , and the moment is quite comfortable given some of the personnel problems on the field and the unconvincing attack lately. The Asian handicap odds are enough , and a draw seems to suit this type of team the most.

*Palermo Asian handicap +0,25 @1,85 .

Maracana CE – Icasa ce
Brazil Campeonato Cearense 1 19:00H (24.01.2022)*
Last 3 match for Maracana:
Pacajus 1-1 Maracana
Maracana 1-1 Ferroviario
Iguatu 1-2 Maracana
Last 3 match for Icasa:
Ferroviario 2-0 Icasa
Icasa 0-0 Pacajus
Caucala 2-0 Icasa

There were much higher expectations for the visitors at the start of the championship, and they have not scored a goal in 5 matches. Maracana is one of the teams that have not lost so far and are in good physical shape , playing aggressive and assertive , which will lead to an open way of playing , while the guests Icasa is now high time to rush to victory , surely they are not happy to be in this position , but for a sign it is not worth anything in this match , but I expect an open game and a lot of situations , and it will be easy for the home team to frustrate the opponent in this state , I think the over is worth it as an option here.
*Over 2,5 @1,90*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jan 25, 2022)

*Envigado – Deportivo Pasto
Columbia D1 (25.01.2022 – 21:00H)*
Last 3 match 2H2:
Deportivo Pasto 0-2 Envigado
Envigado 0-1 Deportivo Pasto
Deportivo Pasto 1-0 Envigado
Last 3 match for Envigado:
America de Cali 1-0 Envigado
Envigado 0-1 Atletico Hulia
Rionegro Aguillas 1-1 Envigado
Last 3 match for Deportivo Pasto:
Deportivo Pasto 0-1 Millonaros
Deportivo Pasto 1-1 DEP.Independiente Medelin
America de Cali 3-0 Deportivo Pasto

The championship in Colombia started last week and both teams started with minimal losses and today they will want to get revenge on their fans. The visitors are a very experienced team and not to be underestimated at all, while Envigado have a young team and very fighting , we are yet to see what they are capable of , as far as I noticed from the coach’s interviews they will try to beat the opponent , very intense training and preparation from the home team. The visitors will try to take advantage of spaces , but somehow I can not find a sign and it is better to play the low line of goals that the bookmakers offer . At least as both teams will want to score goals and start to get into a rhythm ,but for that you need goals scored , they are slightly underrated in this case in my opinion.
*Over 2 goals Asian @1,80

Senegal – Cape Verde
African Nations Cup 16:00h (25.01.2022)*
Last 3 match 2H2:
Senegal 2-0 Cape Verde
Cape Verde 0-2 Senegal
Senegal 2-0 Cape Verde
Last 3 match for Senegal:
Malawi 0-0 Senegal
Senegal 0-0 Guinea
Senegal 1-0 Zimbabwe
Last 3 match for Cape Verde:
Cape Verde 1-1 Cameroon
Cape Verde 0-1 Burkina Faso
Ehiopia 0-1 Cape Verde

Senegal became vice-champion in the last edition and as always they are one of the main contenders for the finals, but they started very unconvincingly in the groups, only 1 goal scored, but no goals conceded, after Mane’s shot in the 97th minute from a penalty two draws followed. Capo Verde has only been past this stage of the tournament once , but they have sprung some surprises in the groups , and Senegal have a lot to work on if they want to stand out and go further. For Senegal, Edouard Mendy and Kalidou Koulibaly are already healthy and a second game could see them in the starting line-up , which will give even more flexibility and stability in defence. It impressed me how they achieved their first victory in the tournament after 80 minutes with a man more and they were unconvincingly getting into scoring situations and today against this well tactically prepared team it will be even harder for them to create dangers. Despite Senegal’s unconvincing offense I will trust the practicality and one bet is in their favor, namely the Asian line they offer, they have enough offensive power to make a lot of problems for the opponent, so I think it’s worth it. And they have 14 wins from 18 games against the opponent and the game is high stakes right now and the experience they have should stand out.
*Senegal -0,75 asian handicap @1,87.. ( -0,5 , -1 )*


----------

